# getting UK pensions out of UK



## julie h (Jan 18, 2010)

I am a Brit living in South Africa and have heard that you can get your UK pension out of England, does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

You have to contact the pensions office in the UK to tell them about the change in your circumstances. I have a telephone number that may be of help UK code then 0845 60 60 265. I think you will have to give them your new address as well as bank details.

Hope it helps


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Keep UK bank account.... 
Get money transferred to that account
Use and ATM card to get the money


----------



## pjkay (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes thats how we do it..Uk account for pension and card here to draw..Seems cheapest way..But I understand the UK pensions will pay here if you give them details..If you are only just starting to try for pension you must go onto the website and apply through the Newcastle on Tyne system..It is for all overseas folks.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

you can actually get all of the money offshore and if you want receive most back in cash. email me for more details. i add that i am NOT selling this, its just that i have just doen mine. you have to have a reasonable pile for it to be worth the effort for the specialists.


----------

